# Starting Over



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

After almost a year of playing around with track plans for my layout two things became quite clear, I couldn't build the layout that I always wanted do to space constraints and that scenic grass mats leave something less than desired (in my opinion.) Whenever I was done moving track around trying different plans the particles from the mats were all over and worse my hands had a green tint. So, the mats were removed and paint was chosen. I picked up paint color cards from H.D. in various shades of green and found one that was almost identical to Flyer's accessory green. Good enough, two coats later and this is what it looks like.






I then dug out my #790 Trainorama and was able to use the 2 end sections and 2 out of 3 of the center sections. The roadbed was placed to check for clearances since the panels have cut-outs that make the Trainorama 3 dimensional.






The track plan is 2 separate loops each with a passing siding,so I can run 2 trains and park 2. Not sure about sidings yet. Now I'll see how many of my Plasticville buildings will fit in the remaining space. I had forgotten how fun it is trying to keep these things together while moving them around. I tried to attach a track plan but it comes up invalid file so it might have something to do with Scarm. More to follow as I progress.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Sure looks good Cramden! :appl: I like the #790 Trainorama background on one end. 
I assume that your AF track will have rubber roadbed so that the noise won't be transmitted to the base board while you are running. I used some inexpensive poly green carpet that I got from Lowes. I don't have the rubber bed but I get very little noise to the ping pong table.
Keeps us posted as you progress.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It is difficult to tell precisely but it looks like the layout is about 78"x 96". That is plenty of space for some real nice track plans with 2 interconnected mainlines, plus single and double ended sidings. Play around a bit with the turnout placement before locking down the design. Include locations for uncouplers, action car actuators and accessories as well.


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

What was the actual paint colour swatch name you found at Home Depot? Maybe you should suggest 'American Flyer green'!


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks Fred, I have rubber roadbed that I'll be using. Chrisallen, the paint is Behr Botanical Green flat. I was surprised that it matched up so well. It was also easier than carting an accessory to the store for their paint matching service. Tom gets a cigar for guessing exactly 6 1/2 x 8 ft. I like the extra 3" on the long sides, no living on the edge for me. I tried again to attach the plan but no luck. It's basically 2 ovals not connected that both have passing sidings starting and ending on the short sides. The outer siding I cut pieces 7" long at the diverging track vs. 5" as to get the siding closer to the outside track. There is also a 6" piece in the straight section of the siding. I tried running a long passing siding from the short end and having it come back at the same end but the space the switch housings take up leaves the inner loop kind of short due to the curves being close to the housings and pilot clearance becomes an issue. I have the inner loop's passing siding the normal width so I can place various accessories between the tracks. I'm always open to suggestions from anyone who might have a better plan. Another nice thing about paint is if you want to make changes or start anew you just put on a fresh coat and begin again. On a side note does anyone know a good way to keep Plasticville together without glue. Thanks again guys for the comments.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The lantern housing problem goes away on the outer loop by placing the turnouts in the curves rather than on the straights.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

AmFlyer said:


> The lantern housing problem goes away on the outer loop by placing the turnouts in the curves rather than on the straights.


I tried starting the curve and then adding the switch so the diverging route becomes the balance of the curve and using the straight part to begin the outer track. The problem is that the 2nd. inner loop radius near the switches is not as wide as I was hoping it would be unless I mirrored the inner loop to mimic the outer, if I'm following you. I did look at one of your layout pics and think I understand what your explaining about the turnouts in the curve. Maybe I should start 2 pieces of curve then add the switch. As of now the outer loop has 2 straights and a turnout on the short side and 5 1/2 straights on the long side.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I must first apologize for procrastinating on an important task. I have over 1,000 pictures of Christmas layouts I have built spanning 35 years. Unfortunately I have only scanned about 100 of them. Fortunately one of the scans shows most of a track alignment I was suggesting. This layout is 6’x8’. It has 2 loops interconnected plus 2 passing sidings and 2 single ended sidings. In the picture one end of the outer loop and inner loop passing sidings and main lines are visible. Note the track spacing is relatively close. The green coach is sitting on one of the turnouts and the yellow baggage on the paired turnout (not visible) that is one of two connections between the inner and outer loops. Note the area is fairly compact.
I had Plasticville rather than Snow Village on this layout.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Sorry this picture is blurry. It shows the other end of the double ended sidings. The outer loop reconnects behind the white church and the inner loop reconnects at the right hand most turnout. The turnout the steam engine is sitting on in front of the Diesel Bilboard Horn is one of two that make up the other connection between the inner and outer loops. The mating turnout is off the picture to the right.
It looks like the photographer needs to be sent back for retraining (pun accidental.)


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for the pic, no need to apologize at all. I remember a picture of this layout you had posted but from the end looking towards the station. Boy, I thought that this was much larger than 6x8. It's very clear how you connected everything from this angle. Now to fire the layout planner here and think about some of these ideas. Thanks again. Ill get a few pics of my plan as it is now with the Plasticville and accessories and post it tomorrow. I've already used up all available space and still have stuff that won't fit.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

That's the pic I was referring to. Sorry if I disappeared momentarily, my old desk top has a mind of it's own and decided to shut down. Hmm... Birthday and Christmas coming up, just maybe... Do you remember where the other siding was?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I disappeared as well, it got to be 5pm here on the west coast so I had to go to the wine cellar and select something for dinner. That required some tasting...
This layout was modified to add a partial 18" extension on one end. The original version used Snow Village structures, hence the road paths in the "snow." The second siding was parallel to the one behind the Talking Station. The turnout was where the darker piece of roadbed is.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks, no wine cellar here on the east coast.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Nice color match. I added some sand into the paint to add texture. The 790 trainorama looks great.

Gary


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

yd328 said:


> Nice color match. I added some sand into the paint to add texture. The 790 trainorama looks great.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary, like most Flyer's that I've bought over the years, the #790 found me. I generally don't have a plan when going to shows or other outlets. I see something and say I should buy that now, especially if it's not that common. When you pass up an item usually it's gone when you go back later to buy it.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Here are a few pics as promised.






























The folks in Plasticville are a little upset with the city planner, no police department or airport, among a host of other promises. I may have bought too much as usual, hate when that happens.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks good! Totally traditional, plenty of accessories.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks Tom, traditional was what I was aiming for, something an eight year old would see and say "wow." The lack of crossovers and sidings has it's drawbacks but the ability to run 2 and park 2 trains is what I'll go with for now. Later on if it gets boring just running in loops it won't be too hard to clear the decks and replace it with a totally different plan, maybe a dealer type of display.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Looking great cramden. I think I am like an eight year old with these trains so I
will say "WOW"!!!

First I have seen on the 790 trainorama. pretty Cool.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks mopac. Now the goal is get it done by Christmas. Have to paint roads, install street lights, wire all the accessories and track. Probably won't light the buildings but will add wax paper to the inside to diffuse the see through look. If there's time maybe light them. Lots to do.


----------

